# Dallas Referral Bonus



## Manolo (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello, 

I am new to Lyft and has a question about the referral bonus. My friend sent me a referral code to join as a driver with a $500 bonus for both me and the person who referred me to lyft after completing 50 rides in a month. A few days ago I completed my 50 rides and we both got an email from Lyft that we are getting the bonus because I have completed the 50 rides requirement. My question is, my friend who referred me to lyft, will he get the $500 deposited directly to his account even though he does not drive lyft since he signed up? My $500 bonus will be deposited to my account this week. Thank you


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

How is your friend associated with Lyft?


----------



## Manolo (Aug 6, 2015)

McGillicutty said:


> How is your friend associated with Lyft?


He joined lyft as a driver 2 months ago and has not completed a single ride.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Manolo said:


> He joined lyft as a driver 2 months ago and has not completed a single ride.


Why wouldn't he get it electronically deposited in whatever bank account he gave them when he applied?


----------



## Manolo (Aug 6, 2015)

McGillicutty said:


> Why wouldn't he get it electronically deposited in whatever bank account he gave them when he applied?


He got the email stating that I just gave 50 rides. A $500 bonus was applied to your account for referring them to lyft. He went to his driver app and did not see the $500 referral bonus on his app. I am curious if he would get the $500 bonus deposited either this wednesday or thursday.


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Is it on his weekly earnings summary that get's emailed on Tuesdays?


----------



## Manolo (Aug 6, 2015)

McGillicutty said:


> Is it on his weekly earnings summary that get's emailed on Tuesdays?


I havent ask him yet and see if he got a weekly payment summary.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I think you need to not worry about your friend. This is his problem. If you got your $500, you held up your end of the deal; Lyft held up their end of the deal. Your friend, who has never driven, needs to figure his own shit out.


----------

